# Mähroboter



## Stoer (25. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Mähroboter zu kaufen (Husquarna, Gardena)
*Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?*Bei Amazon kriegen die Dinger super Kritiken.
*Da der feine Rasenschnitt liegen bleibt,würde mich mal interessieren ob beim betreten des Rasens laufend feiner Rasenschnitt an den Sohlen klebt?*


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mähroboter*

Servus,

ich hab den Husquarna und möchte meinen Spucki echt nicht mehr missen.   Drei oder vier Freunde von mir haben sich das bei mir angesehen und kauften dann auch gleich einen. Mein Rasen ist immer frisch gemäht; kein Unkraut; kein __ Moos .......
Einziger Nachteil ist der Rasenschnitt an den Sohlen. Das hast Du aber nur wenn der Rasen feucht ist

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mähroboter*

so ein Ding haben wir uns auch schon überlegt, aber bei 2000 qm und mit Hang dabei wird das schwer.. müssen also weiter Rasentrekker fahren


----------



## Stoer (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mähroboter*

Hallo Lucy,

die Dinger gibt es jetzt bis 6000 qm Rasenfäche und er bewältigt Steigungen bis 35 %.

http://www.husqvarna.com/de/products/robotic-mowers/husqvarna-robotic-mowers-for-homeowners/


----------



## schluffi (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mähroboter*

... und wie sieht das mit kleinen und grossen Fröschen, __ Kröten, Igeln und Insekten aus? Um fliegende Tiere mache ich mir da keine Sorgen aber was passiert mit allem was krabbelt?

Ich fände es auch toll nicht jeden Samstag Lärm im Garten zu haben - wo Männe doch soooo gerne mäht *g* - aber wenn das eine Todeszone wird, verzichte ich lieber...

Grüessli
Barbara


----------



## katja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mähroboter*

ich habe auch schon mehrfach "gebremst", um nicht eine davonschlängelnde blindschleiche zu häckseln :?
da der roboter keine augen hat, wird es da wohl schon ab und zu verluste geben...


----------



## Stoer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mähroboter*

Aber dann dürfte man auch kein Auto mehr fahren !


----------



## katja (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mähroboter*

das lässt sich leider schwer bis gar nicht vermeiden.

nen mähroboter brauch ich nicht zwingend


----------

